# Siem Reap, Cambodia -- be aware



## Cathyb (Feb 22, 2007)

We just returned from Singapore, Thailand and Cambodia.  Want to alert anyone thinking of traveling there of these things:

1.  There is a large danger of malaria so you should take prescribed medication from your Travel Doctor.

2.  It is very poor and you will see poverty big time!  We saw a women at the Free Clinic carrying her baby with portable IV tube.

3.  There are few cars with exception of tour vans and buses. Tuk-tuks (motorcycle with buggy in back) are the general transportation modes.

4.  Angkor Wat, Wonder of the World, is spectacular but it takes a long walk past two moats and climbing large rocks that sometimes wobble to get around it.

5.  Going out into the country you will see victims of land mines playing music for aid.


6.  If there were a name for Fourth World country -- this would qualify IMHO.

People are friendly, English is spoken.  Our Tour Company warned that we should be air lifted out of Cambodia if we need injections as they do not sterilize their needles.  Whether this is really true we don't know, but we were constantly on edge while there 5 days about getting bitten by the many mosquitoes or falling on rough roads/rocks.


----------

